# Auxiliary fan control module location?



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Trying to get some info on this before I swap it. Google didn't return much except for a detail from ecstuning:

"

Because of the location of the auxiliary fan control unit (mounted under the coolant expansion tank) … Replace yours now and keep everything under your hood cool. … Auxiliary Fan Control Unit Audi TT Quattro …" 

Is it under the coolant expansion tank or drivers side lower radiator? Thanks for any help


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

going out for it tomorrow. any info?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The only fan control module I know of is under the driver's side frame rail by the battery. This is the one that commonly goes bad.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

20v master said:


> The only fan control module I know of is under the driver's side frame rail by the battery. This is the one that commonly goes bad.



You have to remove your battery and bottom plate and the bolts are on top in the front left side and the aux fan controller is under the "bar" so it takes to people unless your mister gadget.....


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

well that sucks. o well ill be demodding my car so the battery will be coming out either way. i'll have lotsa parts for sale! if i feel like mucking with the front mount/putting the side mounts back on someone can get a FMIC for cheap!


----------

